# Medidor de voltaje y temperatura



## Alejandro Andreu (Mar 15, 2006)

Hola, estoy pensando en un proyecto. Es un circuito que ha de medir el voltaje de una bateria en concreto es de 6v y que mida tambien temperatura, en concreto entre 80ºc y 150ºc. Y muestre lo datos en un display de 2 x 8 segmentos o 1x16. Funcionando todo el circuito a 6 v o 5v. Es para un coche teledirigido de gasolina. Tengo alguna nocion de electronica, pero no se programar pics, ni como hacer para que tomen medidas ni las muestren en display, vamos, que no tengo idea de por donde empezar estre proyecto. Osea que necesito muuuuuuuuucha ayuda, si entre todos vosotros me ayudaseis...   
Un saludo, y muchas gracias, se realice satisfactoriamente este proyecto o no, porque este foro es fenomenal


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

Lo primero yo tampoco se aún programar bien los pic, he hecho solo programas sencillos, pero algo que si le puedo decir, si utiliza el pic16f84 este no tiene entrada analógica, así que puede irle avanzando en un convertido analógico/digital para el sensor de temperatura. 

A mi me falta todavía un poco para llegar a los LCDs con pic, peo si para ese entonces no le han resuelto como hacerle y aún ocupa la ayuda pues ya le ayudo yo cuando haya parendido bien , pare que no es tan dificil lo de mostran en el lcd, ya hay librerías y solo se ocupa el datasheet del LCD.

Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Mar 16, 2006)

Gracias por el interes!! Despues de aver rebuscado por internet, vi en esta pagina algo que mas o menos es lo que quiero http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#LM35
Pero ese circuito veo que tiene 4 sensores de temperatura, yo solo quiero 1 jejeje, y otro de voltaje. supongo que se podrian suprimir los 3 de temperatura que me sobran y acoplar de alguna manera el de voltios, pero no tengo ni idea, y ademas abra que cambiar el programa del pic. Alguna idea pa mis problemas?


----------



## Carlos Ernesto (Mar 22, 2006)

Primero gracias, por todo. bueno quiesiera que me ayudaran donde estudio presento un trabajo y estoy haciendo un controlador de velocidad de moto y el controlador de temperatura de un cautin y el circuito regula el voltaje con un triac pero mi pregunta es ¿necesito un sensor de temperatura para saber cuando varia el voltaje del cautin? necesito el sensor o hay algun otro dispositivo o el mismo tirac lo realiza? Gracias por leer y por ayudarnos de esta manera muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 22, 2006)

Carlos Ernesto dijo:
			
		

> Primero gracias, por todo. bueno quiesiera que me ayudaran donde estudio presento un trabajo y estoy haciendo un controlador de velocidad de moto y el controlador de temperatura de un cautin y el circuito regula el voltaje con un triac pero mi pregunta es ¿necesito un sensor de temperatura para saber cuando varia el voltaje del cautin? necesito el sensor o hay algun otro dispositivo o el mismo tirac lo realiza? Gracias por leer y por ayudarnos de esta manera muchas gracias.



No es necesario compañero, con un dimmer que le aplique al cautín será suficiente para regularle la temperatura, en realidad no esta regulando al temperatura, sino la cantidad de corriente que llega a este.

Si quisiera que al llegar el cautín a cierta temperatura se apague entonces si necesita sensor.

Saludos


----------



## jancer (Jun 8, 2009)

YO Ttambien necesito ayudo tengo que hacer un medidor de temperatura


----------

